# Bought new car battery last week...now its dead?!?!



## CaSteve (May 1, 2004)

<Owner of 1989 nissan maxima> well bout 2 weeks ago i noticed my car was having trouble starting up. Then one day i tried to start it and all i got was "click" "click" "click" "click". So i got a jump and it worked fine. I took the battery to get tested and they said it was boarder-line good/bad. So i charged it up and used it the next day and my car started no problem.. sounded great! Then bout 2 days later the battery was dead agian! So i just bought a new one a week ago and today it died! I think there might be something draining all the power... but im not sure. Could it be another problem? like the aultranater or something? Other than this issue the car runs great... when it starts! PLEASE HELP 

-steve


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Is the battery and brake light on constantly?

do you have a light that's stuck on? (dome light, door light, brake lights, etc)

charge up the battery again and take the entire car to an autozone or pep boys or something.. have them do a load test on the alternator (they wheel a little tester out to the car). it'll put a load on it on the car and test the alternator and battery and will be able to tell you which is bad.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

ALTERNATOR........ Buy a 10 dollar tester from autozone.


----------



## CaSteve (May 1, 2004)

its the battery not the alt. lol i made my own kill switch for now. I just take off the cables to the battery when i get home. There is a open circut taking all the juice from my battery. Thanks anyways! :cheers:


----------



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

CaSteve said:


> <Owner of 1989 nissan maxima> well bout 2 weeks ago i noticed my car was having trouble starting up. Then one day i tried to start it and all i got was "click" "click" "click" "click". So i got a jump and it worked fine. I took the battery to get tested and they said it was boarder-line good/bad. So i charged it up and used it the next day and my car started no problem.. sounded great! Then bout 2 days later the battery was dead agian! So i just bought a new one a week ago and today it died! I think there might be something draining all the power... but im not sure. Could it be another problem? like the aultranater or something? Other than this issue the car runs great... when it starts! PLEASE HELP
> 
> -steve



Hey sounds like the alternator. Had the same problem. Got a brand new one and willing to sell it cheap. Authentic Nissan part and brand new. Getting rid of my Maxima in 2 days. So if you're interested in it or any other parts you may need email me at [email protected]. Also i had a sweet set of rims for it that i'm def willing to part with. Let me know.


----------

